
Thank you, next (On gerontocracy: government run by old people) - feross
https://blog.dcpos.ch/thank-you-next
======
feross
> Every society has a process for generational transfer, renewal, some kind of
> changing of the guard. When the seats of power are filled with people over
> 75, it's direct evidence that this process has stopped working.

> Our president, the house speaker and senate majority leader were all born in
> the 1940s. Their median age is now 78.

Reading this explains so much in light of the news of the US Senate proposal
to ban end-to-end encryption:
[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/press/rep/releases/graham-c...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/press/rep/releases/graham-
cotton-blackburn-introduce-balanced-solution-to-bolster-national-security-end-
use-of-warrant-proof-encryption-that-shields-criminal-activity)

